# The not so serious bunnie hunters



## bunny chaser (Aug 1, 2010)

this is a thread to bash-poke and have fun with fellow EXPERIANCE RABBIT HUNTERS with no intenions of hurting anyones feeling or PRIDE. So if you ask a serious question yo probably not going to get a serious answer so may the post flow like water. And always remember you can cry in the TRUCK!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 1, 2010)

Word on the street is ole cane patch and daddy rabbit use to guide ole blue preacher and he couldnt keep up with them tri and reds and thats why he chose the blue dogs lot easier to keep up with. any truth to this


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 1, 2010)

Chaser I tried being a SERIOUS Hijacker, but like I said "Being to serious could lead you to drinking,"  so I had to get back  with poouchy lips quickly fore  I had to take a swig!!!!!!!!!!!!  We sho don't need a PREACHER on here hooked on Adult Drinks!!!!!!!!!!    Now back with a SERIOUS ANSWER   "No You Heard WRONG!":bounce


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 1, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````````````>*

See Preacher, you can Fool some of the People some of the time, But you can't fool all the People All of the time!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


That Bunny Chaser, He must be a  "'Smart"' Man??
What You Think Preacher Man?


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bunny man perty smart just in SOME areas??? But still learning in MANY AREAS----------SERIOUS!!!!!


----------



## bethelpreacher (Aug 1, 2010)

*the smell of poop*

I was told along time ago that if you don't like the smell of poop don't stick your shovel in the pile
i just like spreadin it and spreadin it deep and all day long


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 1, 2010)

we all ought to pitch in and buy or donate our aging cull dogs to the blue gypsy? ya no a solid 10 yr old gun dog would still give him yrs of hunts no harder than he gets after em and would be great puppy trainer for the blues -would save a bunch of $$$'s on them CAGED SAN JUANS no pun intended wait a minute i dont have to explain myself the thread done did.mabey could host a benefit hunt to help with him a new pack and a memeber ship to the TRI-POSSIE. Does anyone no where we could get some red roosters for the BBQ anyone


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 1, 2010)

After he goes to Missouri and runs with Joey he will either buy some tri's or vanish from the computer forever.Oh well we'll miss you preacher. NOT!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 1, 2010)

*blues in missouri*

if he takes them blues to the midwest,we are going to be the laughing stock of the south right there with the alabama jokes. man ole man mo dont judge us GA boyz by them big headed,long cold nosed droppy eared blues and please dont run em to death they all he's got besides a half breed rooster.and dont let him get lost in the briars, word in the briars is he and the blues want venture far from the road and do not i mean do not drink the blue milk


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ole Preacher goin to take Bush-HOG with  him to Mo.!!!! So you see Briars aint go be NO problem  for Blues but DEM REDS and TRIs better not bee too slow or Bush-Hog could BOB-TAIL that whole crew then ole DR will be really Happy


----------



## Mohunter (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Corey (Aug 2, 2010)

Mo dont have any briars up there like they do here, thats 
why his tailgate is so full they dont have anywhere to hide
like they do here  

Preacher them blues might run away from you after a hunt 
up there, dont let them get lazy on you


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 2, 2010)

corey,they do have briars up there-have kin folk in saint roberts and have chase bunnies there. Dont have the briar patches like we do here.but them briars is the only chance them ol blues have being any where around ole moe's tri's. we all no how SLOOOOW them club footed blues are. blue gypsy better carry his 4wheeler and alot of walking shoes and a few bottles of rocket fuel for them blues


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 2, 2010)

There's a place in Neelyville,MO them boys call the beehive.You would think you're in a GA thicket.Some of the best running i've had has come from being in MO.Can't wait to get back there in October.


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 3, 2010)

*Blues*

I rember hearing about one
of them blues running a dear all the way from Kentucky to Ga.How long do you think it will take them to run a dear from Mo. To Ga.?


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 3, 2010)

took them blues about 2wks to run that track and it was all down hill -they be running up hill this time it take about a month i am guessing but may get lost along tha trail. thats one hunt we may never hear from the preacher again


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 3, 2010)

Man Preacher, it sounds like a Deacon's meeting in here. Everybody teaming up on the Preacher and the blues!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 3, 2010)

FireBall, thanks for the Compassion, But I guess I'm what they call a " HARDSHELL Baptist!!!!!!!!!!! You have to be,  to stay in a Baptist church for 33-Years so far I'm just a tough ole buzzard?


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 3, 2010)

I know what you mean Preacher, it's the same way when you are on deputation these days. 
If they get too hard on you, I'll come follow them blues with you and back you up when you tell 'em how good they are


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 3, 2010)

You're welcome to come!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 3, 2010)

*Blues*



bunny chaser said:


> took them blues about 2wks to run that track and it was all down hill -they be running up hill this time it take about a month i am guessing but may get lost along tha trail. thats one hunt we may never hear from the preacher again



The only way they can do it in a month is if he takes that rooster to show them the line.It could take two months if he don't.You know how them ole blues are they will loose it and run up on a coon and go too treeing then he has to get them off the tree then they get back on the deer loose it again and run up on another coon over and over again man this could take up to a year.I sure hope he takes that rooster hate to see anybody go through all that.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 3, 2010)

"Wild Thing", will be making the trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 3, 2010)

word in the briars is ole blue preacher done turrned the blues into squirle dogs they seem to have that look in their eyes.Mabey he going to run rabbits with the tri and red possie and tree them hairy rats with them blues??


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 3, 2010)

Well Bunny Man glad you finally get to the hose!! Been wondering u ben, thought u mite b out trin to round up a good Blue dog!!!!!!!!  Gona need to c me for that!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks blue gypsy but gave up coon hunting yrs ago,but if i ever started up again i would surely love to have some of them blueberries did see were sling shot has a lil blue tree dog and yall may can hook up and put one up tree


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 4, 2010)

fireball ,what exactly would you be backing the blue preacher up with?? we all no he runs blues we all no the fish-pick peppers- lay eggs-run opposums-tree coons and suck on peaches and pose pictures with a stuffed bunny we already agree with him!!! multi tasked hounds


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have to back him up on the truth! All of my dogs were Tri's mixed with Blues. When I picked them up at the end of the day we had to wait at least 5 minutes for the Tri colored patches to catch up to us. When the race got hot the blue blood would take over and make 'em run right out of the tri skin! 

I know Preacher said I could come with him this year, so I started a fitness program today so I will have some chance of keeping up them


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 4, 2010)

if you cant keep up with the blue preachers dogs you dont need a fitness program you need jenny craig and some slim fast as you can see even the blue gypsy aint over exherting himself and his dogs look sway back hahah just get ya self a good butt cushin and have him skoot over on the tailgate you be just fine


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 4, 2010)

That's because the rabbits surrender as soon as the blues hit the ground! It's a sight to see one rabbit trying to pull another one's tail off to make a white flag out of!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 4, 2010)

that lil tri dog of yours probably wasnt done hunting why you had to wait on her they dont seem to give out like them blues and you said she jump them rabbits and then them blues take over she probably didnt like the company you kept and the hits just keep on coming my tri's would rather sit at the truck and dip snuff then run with them ole blues hahahah


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 4, 2010)

my dogs were tri and blue mixed, on the same dog. All 7 of them were, I'm just glad I never gave them any of that blue milk, they would out run their bark if I did!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Blues are nothing but work!*

If the Preacher was a truely straight up fella he would have told me of the complications with these blue dogs!

Ya see my blue pups started in a running pen. First time we went out every time they would strike they would just stand in one place and bark up a storm.

When I went to check on them there laid the rabbit, had that heart attack look. Died plum scared to death of them blue hounds, afraid to run I tell ya.

It's too dang hot out there to be digging all those holes to hide them rabbits so as not to get caught hunting rabbits out of season.


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 4, 2010)

That would be a good way to save shells come season!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 4, 2010)

Well just got through eating FRESH chicken in the crock pot  and home canned Stew Mators and Corn on the Cob!! now let me catch up on thread work!!!!!!! Thanks FireBall and Ruger for the BACKUP Little Joe Lee came in season last week and I got her in Seclusion ,sho don't want no pups right now ?????? ole Cobbler wanting to make some more Blueberrys,I told him Blueberry Season is OVER, he's out in the pen howling at the moon


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 4, 2010)

Preacher, if we don't get our support up to get back to Montana quick enough I might have to break down and get me another pup or two or three, so don't keep them dogs separated too far apart! 
I wonder how pretty a Blueberry train would look running through a fresh layer of powder snow


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 4, 2010)

We talking one good looking sight


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 5, 2010)

*Rabbit*



Ruger#3 said:


> If the Preacher was a truely straight up fella he would have told me of the complications with these blue dogs!
> Ya see my blue pups started in a running pen. First time we went out every time they would strike they would just stand in one place and bark up a storm.
> When I went to check on them there laid the rabbit, had that heart attack look. Died plum scared to death of them blue hounds, afraid to run I tell ya.
> It's too dang hot out there to be digging all those holes to hide them rabbits so as not to+get+caught+hunting+rabbits+out+of+season.+


Hey thats good news for the preacher you found that stuffed rabbit now get it back to him so he can put it on the tailgate and take some more pics when the season gets here.To bad they couldn't keep up with a live rabbit.


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 5, 2010)

It would look as good as a handful of blueberries in a bowl of Breyer's ice cream!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm thinking Hardwood has the right idea. With the price of .410 shells these days maybe this isn't such a set back.


----------



## Corey (Aug 5, 2010)

What is this some kinda Blueboy convention? 

Yall break it up!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 5, 2010)

with a one bunnie a day the price of 410's shouldnt bother you blue dog owners as much as the price of that gas running up and down the road for that just one rabbit. and man yall heading to montana thats a long way for just a few bunnies.


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 5, 2010)

If all their takeing are them ole blues them Montana bunnies don't have any thing to worry about.you boys might want to see if you can get some tris to take with you that way you wont come back empty handed.


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 5, 2010)

*blues on road trips*

The blues brothers keeping taking them blues on road trips have to change their names to the blue travelers and man the rest of us good ole Ga boys gona be poked fun of. ya planing a trip to MEXICO and run them spainish san juan gomez bunnies,heard they taste like stuffed peppers any truth to this


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 5, 2010)

When I make it back to Montana I will be staying, and since there is no limit or closed season for rabbits in Montana, we will get more than 1. Come to think about it, when people find out we are clearing out their varmits for them they may not let us leave their ranches! 

On second thought Preacher that wouldn't be too bad, run rabbits in the day and preach down some revival fire at night!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 5, 2010)

man that blue doop done got to your head to lol ya considering the rabbit a varmint what they eat in montana coyotes-bobcats and foxes are you sure ya aint got a opposum dog hahaha that blue moon been tuff on them ol eyes uh


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 5, 2010)

In Montana they are considered varmints, around Big Hole all you have to do is ask, and you get a list of people who want you to shoot them. 

They can't imagine running them with a dog though, they sit up on a bench and shoot them with rifles with their groundhogs. Oh yea, in Montana almost every animal on the ground is classified as a groundhog when they go to shoot


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 5, 2010)

sounds like they are calling prarie dogs rabbits and if ya taking some blues ya ought do fine hahaha hey word in the briars ole blue preacher is selling a pack of praire dog running blues and buying some daddy rabbit red rabbit dogs,ya can probably get a heckuva deal


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 5, 2010)

Boys settle down, ya'll bout to get PSYCHO on me. Fire Ball when you get there send some pictures and this rabbit crew in Georgia  will come with their TROPHYS---PLAQUES--- and DOG FOOD BAGS !!!!!!!! They'll buy you Supper,,New hunting Boots,,,,,New Shotgun,,,Rabbit Hunting Videos,,,,,and after it's all over this is what their TRI,RED,TAN,and LEMONS tailgates will look like??????


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 6, 2010)

to late preacher you already done physco and shot out


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 10, 2010)

blue preacher begging for help from tha possie, what ya guys think help him or leave him hanging after all he did dig that hole


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Chaser, got me a NEW DVD-Player today ,actually my FIRST  Been lookin at some  previous hunts from last season  and it really encouraged me about the Big 10 up in Mo., Big 10-15-in Kan., and the big 15 here in Ga., and think we can takim!!!!!!!!!!  I'm excited and ready to go!!!!!! (When I put the DVD in FAST-FORWARD them Blueberrys can really toat the mail!.)


----------



## edsel b (Aug 11, 2010)

Preacher if you are down there at rum creek this year let me no because i,ll bring you some good lemon dogs so you can sleep good at night. It feel like getting baptized all over agin. Want be as good as getting baptiz but will be close with good lemons and tri dogs. Brent


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 11, 2010)

Brent, got me a DVD now, so I can take the BLUES wherever I go!!!!! This morning took them to the church office, and put a DO-NOT-ENTER sign on the door and studied for 3-hours?????


----------



## edsel b (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats great glad thay some people that studied the word stell. You seem like a great man. Thinks brent


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 14, 2010)

blue preacher just got home from mossouri their weather much more tolerable than ours its bout 10hr drive from here and i about an hr north of atlanta or an hr from chattonooga good drive though.i drove 1430 miles in 3 days -the boys army graduation was sure impressive and glad to have him home,he sure grew up fast in last 3months lol and dont no what to do or how to act haha guess i have to take advantage of this. ya be ok in them mossouri briars just shoot straight and shoot often


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd figered abot 15-16 hrs for me so i'm close on that check out!  I'm gona take a love offering up the week fore igo to pay for motel-food -gas- and EXTRA rabbits that Mo lets me shoot on camera!!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 14, 2010)

i stayed at a camp ground  close to the base seen few bunnies around there not near the size we have here at home that 410 be alright


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 14, 2010)

seen where ya been watching bunnie dvd's is it a home made or store bought havnt seen any on tape but have seen on tha outdoor channel and man them tri's were burning em up but guess ya figured that


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a good mixture of store bought Video, but the one's i enjoy the most are MINE , that way I can EDIT all the races that my Blues are in last place, and just keep the ones they are leading the race   My theme of all my Blue videos  is Blues First!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 15, 2010)

if ya editing them and just show the ones that the blues are leading the pack dont take ya long to watch them does it and i doubt ya got a store bought one with even a blue dog in it uh.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 15, 2010)

Chaser , there aint no FAST Movies  abot Blues,seems like i got the only ones,must be the Blue Milk????????


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 15, 2010)

guess we gona have to call em the blue streakers, man ole man you lucky dog


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 16, 2010)

good thing ya bought some rabbit hunting tapes at least ya have something to do come november ya can kick back and watch the tri,s hunt


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 16, 2010)

NO-WAY, I'll just be making MORE Blue-Movies for the coming summer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 17, 2010)

*movies*



mlandrum said:


> NO-WAY, I'll just be making MORE Blue-Movies for the coming summer!!!!!!!!!



That would be ether a comedy or a tier jerker movie staring the blue train.Guess you can watch some of Mo's movies when you want to see some rabbit dogs


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 17, 2010)

Wabbit Hunter, I would like to see some of YOUR Wabbit Movies:stir:


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw a Tri sitting down and howling up a storm today, he would not shut up until a Blue came by and told him if he wasn't so lazy he would get up off of the brier he was sitting on


----------



## wabbithunter (Aug 18, 2010)

*Why*



mlandrum said:


> Wabbit Hunter, I would like to see some of YOUR Wabbit Movies:stir:


Not doing movies any more Gus and Carlee got tired of all the blues
Wanting their autographs after the last one.


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 18, 2010)

fireball i belive ya done went of the deep end with the blue gypsy,ya must live real close to blue berry hill and not have anywhere to hunt haha but hey everybody needs somebody and blue gypsy ya got this fellow right where ya want him ya could probably make him drive ya all the way to mossouri and pay for ya trip wish i could find me an apprentice like that man ole man ya lucky fellow and just think all ya gota do is a one rabbit a day he probably buy ya shells to


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Aug 18, 2010)

preacher you are crazy but funny i happen to like blue dogs myself


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 18, 2010)

coonkiller 13,ya ought to hook up with blue gypsy he got some mighty fine blue tree dogs and ya could have a friend for life he really is a good man just real confused heck ya ever drove to mossouri


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 18, 2010)

I know one thing for sure, them Blue Ticks bring some Good Money$$  I can vouch, for that, sold my "Dolly" Monday!!

I think the Preacher may be Smarter than we giving him credit for?

When this Depression, that We about too Experance, hits he can Sale out, and Eat that Big Red Rooster!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 19, 2010)

D.R. them love offerings at church got so low he started selling blue dogs to supplement his income.I think he's gonna be selling eggs shortly also.


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 19, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit word in the briars is it wasnt that it was a blue tick it was the fact it was drinking outa of the same water bowl as them daddy rabbit reds thats the word in the briars heck it could have been a rat terrier mixed hahaha


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 20, 2010)

Preacher, I need too tell, you that I done Sold my Good Looking Blue Tick  D.R.'S Dolly!!

Yep, another Preacher man, came up to Rabbit Town, Ga. Monday the 16th. off Aug. 2010 and flat talked me Out of the best Looking Blue Tick, I have ever Seen!!

Man, I can't belive I let Her Go ??

Well, anyway I had her breed to a nice little Red Tick, and he agreed, to let me have a pick off the litter!!  Yep, if there is a female, I will be back in business, for too much longer !

SAY, Rabbit Hunter, don't get too bad Upset, I still  want too come bring the Long Red Train, up too your Place, for a gun hunt, saving up my Green Stamps, for the Gas Money, got myself a Toyota truck, so I can come across those mountains.  Yep only about 80 days too the Big Day!!

You All, Carry on, sorry for the interruption, just, need too let the Preacheman know that "Dolly" was Gone!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 20, 2010)

daddy rabbit i am less than an hour south west of chatsworth and would love to have you- you want be sorry


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 20, 2010)

*Preacher on vacation with Mrs.!!!*

Boys laying in bed rite now up in Alto, been here for 3-days, wow having a good time makin pictures  for next week on thread!! Dis place is called Bed in Breakfest, but they aint brought it up yet?? I still have to get up every mornin and go down stairs and eat,.Now to the business at hand--- DR - Molly is gone!!!!!what you do thatfor without consulting me first Man I will have BAD dreams about dis in my Bed in Breakfast tonight!!!!!!! Lord have mercy   And Chaser thanks for keeping the POOPspredding  while i be gone, good job---And mr 282 how did you know i was fixin to start sellin them eggs??????   Well good nite boys got to get some sleep still hopin they gonabring that breakfast up in the mornin?


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 21, 2010)

preacher,if ya waiting on BLUE BERRY  pancakes or muffins it aint going to happen lol wish i could get away if even for a nite but got a surprise visit with my grandson so its now turned into a good week.have a good time be nice to ya bride and hurry up bunnie season


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 24, 2010)

will the world famous blue ticks be in shape by opening morning,and will the over vactioning gypsy be able to hang with the reds and tri's he has plans to hunt with,them BLUE energy bars and drinks only get ya so far


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 24, 2010)

Chaser you rite, done gained weight at dis Breakfast In Bed thing and got home Sunday nite  and my son-in-law done put 5LB on my Blues, and 2LBs on my Chickens!!  We start  PRACTICE Thursday mornin at 6:00AM!!!   Don't worry we'll be ready  time Bunny day comes


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 25, 2010)

gota lota work ahead of ya if ya going to keep up with ol cane patch and them tri's


----------



## canepatch (Aug 25, 2010)

Bunny Chaser:  You got that right, not enough daylight time for the preacher to prepare them old speckled up dogs for the tri's.  Mo' is going to clean his plow in Mo., you're going to clean it in N. Ga., Daddy Rabbit will clean it  near Royston, Retired Army Guy will have him retreating to South Ga. where he can't possibly find any peace, so it looks gloomy for him this season.  That one rabbit might be a trophy!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 25, 2010)

cane patch,after his first road trip who ever gets them ticked up dogs he will be done with traveling may have to change his name to the show preacher and his pack of no go blues


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 25, 2010)

Man alive Preacher, I think I may have to hunt with you to keep everybody from sneaking in on you in the briers! Us Baptist Preachers have to watch each others back!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 25, 2010)

haha preacher and them blues done been eating and lounge around wouldnt be hard to get his rabbits he gona be sitting on tailgate crying the BLUES


----------

